# FB14 GA15DE INDUCTION/COLD AIR INTAKE



## sunnyboy (Aug 14, 2006)

HI i have a FB14 form japan with GA15DE engine and i would drealy like to replace the big black box with an induction kit or a cold air intake, any idea what make and model will fit my engine k&n, injen, ect
let me know


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

i don`t know but i made my own before they even had kits for my car.


----------



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

you might wanna get ahold of this guy, he can make custom cold air intakes and short ram intakes
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=182488&highlight=custom+CAI


----------

